# Pork shoulder vs Pork Butt



## brickguy221 (Apr 21, 2017)

What is the difference between a Pork Shoulder and Pork Butt?


----------



## emuleman (Apr 21, 2017)

Same thing, just two different names.


----------



## joe black (Apr 21, 2017)

The whole pork shoulder consists of the butt which is the upper portion and the picnic which is the lower portion.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2017)

Joe Black said:


> The whole pork shoulder consists of the butt which is the upper portion and the picnic which is the lower portion.


This is correct.  A shoulder is usually cut into a butt and picnic.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 21, 2017)

Joe Black said:


> The whole pork shoulder consists of the butt which is the upper portion and the picnic which is the lower portion.






c farmer said:


> This is correct.  A shoulder is usually cut into a butt and picnic.



Some stores will label the picnic shoulder as just shoulder. The butt is a square cut, very meaty, skinless with a fat cap on one side and a light blade bone. Not too much waste. The picnic  has one large lean muscle but is somewhat fattier. It has a large heavy bone, skin over one half and overall more waste. Both are tasty, however the butt is more bang for you buck...JJ


----------



## brickguy221 (Apr 22, 2017)

The reason I ask is that my grocery store used to carry Hormel Pork Butts and they were sort of squares cut and meatier looking. They no longer carry Hormel Pork Butts and carry Smithfield Pork Butt Shoulders and the Smithfield ones are different shape than the Hormel ones were plus they have a huge visible bone in them. The two of them look like entirely two different cuts.


----------



## skeaterbait (Apr 23, 2017)

In looking at the web sites for each of these companies, my take is that Hormel wants to be more of a take it and bake it product where Smithfield is providing a cut of meat for you to prepare how you want it.

I personally would view this as a positive change. At least for my preferences.


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 23, 2017)

Brickguy221 said:


> The reason I ask is that my grocery store used to carry Hormel Pork Butts and they were sort of squares cut and meatier looking. They no longer carry Hormel Pork Butts and carry Smithfield Pork Butt Shoulders and the Smithfield ones are different shape than the Hormel ones were plus they have a huge visible bone in them. The two of them look like entirely two different cuts.



My local grocery store has stopped selling butts as well. All they have now is the lower picnic portion (sort of ham shaped). It's ok, but as JJ pointed out it's a lot more waste between the bones, fat and skin. Also a lot more prep time. And this may be just me being mad at not being able to find butts, but when I make pulled pork from a picnic, it always seems drier and I don't like the flavor as well.


----------



## joe black (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey, boatbum.  I think I'd be looking for another grocery store.  Also, I have found that Costco is only carrying boneless butts and I don't like them

Is there a Restaurant Depot in your area?  They always have a great selection of butts.  The each price is only $.10 more than the case price.  Be sure to take a jacket, it's cold in there.

Good luck,   Joe.   :grilling_smilie:


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 30, 2017)

Joe Black said:


> Hey, boatbum.  I think I'd be looking for another grocery store.  Also, I have found that Costco is only carrying boneless butts and I don't like them
> 
> Is there a Restaurant Depot in your area?  They always have a great selection of butts.  The each price is only $.10 more than the case price.  Be sure to take a jacket, it's cold in there.
> 
> Good luck,   Joe.   :grilling_smilie:



Thanks Joe! It's really a case of convenience. Around here a trip of more than a mile any time between 7 am and 7pm is a frustrating task due to traffic, so I avoid it and stick to the neighborhood.


----------



## joe black (Apr 30, 2017)

I fully understand.  The local trips here are made much longer by avoiding the pot holes.  Fortunately, the Restaurant Depot is only about 5 minutes from home.

Good luck, if I only had picnics available, I'd be cooking a lot more ribs.


----------

